# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Meteorología recuerda que llega el tiempo de las 'trombas', pero no son predec

## sergi1907

Lun, 05/09/2011

La Verdad

La elección de las ramblas sobre las que ha actuado la CHS en este año se debe a su riesgo en caso de avenidas y a su comportamiento en anteriores episodios de lluvias torrenciales. El 82% de la inversión ha ido destinada a zonas de la Región. El resto se lo han repartido cauces y torrentes de Alicante y Albacete. 

Tras esta puesta a punto, la CHS recuerda, sin embargo, que la Administración central no tiene competencias sobre los cauces urbanos y que éstos deben mantenerse libres de obstáculos y en buen estado de conservación. González afirma que los ayuntamientos «son conscientes de la singularidad del levante» y suelen actuar. En Águilas, sin embargo, este estío se ha vuelto a repetir la estampa de los coches aparcados en la rambla de Las Culebras, pese a las indicaciones de peligro. «A veces pecamos de exceso de confianza», reconoce el Comisario de Aguas adjunto. 

La CHS no es la única que contempla en su agenda las tormentas otoñales. El Gobierno regional, por su parte, tiene preparado un Plan Especial de Protección Civil ante el Riesgo de Inundaciones de la Comunidad (Plan Inunmur) con objeto de establecer la organización y los recursos que deben intervenir en el caso de que se produzca una emergencia en tierras murcianas. Este plan está especialmente pensado para alertas derivadas de precipitaciones importantes, rotura o avería de las presas o por una avenida extraordinaria de cualquiera de los cauces que drenan la Región. 

Para estar preparados ante cualquier contingencia, la Comunidad ha sondeado la geografía murciana y ha establecido un catálogo de más de 660 zonas conflictivas. El Gobierno regional incluye en este listado aquellos lugares en los que, «a consecuencia de las modificaciones ejercidas por el hombre en el medio natural o debido a la propia geomorfología del terreno, puedan producirse situaciones que agraven de forma sustancial los riesgos o efectos de la inundación». 

La información para elaborar este catálogo se obtuvo de datos de la prensa local y nacional, y encuestando a los vecinos. Entre ellas se encuentra el casco urbano de la pedanía abanillera de Barinas; la rambla del Salar, en el núcleo de población archenera de La Algaida; el aguileño barrio de Colón; la cartagenera urbanización de La Manga Club o la balsa de riego de El Morote, ubicada en el mazarronero paraje del mismo nombre. La lista es muy extensa. La inclusión de algunas zonas no implica que éstas sean peligrosas, sino que son lugares de los que hay que estar especialmente pendientes en caso de lluvias. 

El Plan Inunmur también desgrana algunos consejos que se deben dar a la población de cara a las inundaciones. Revisar los tejados y las bajadas de agua de las viviendas, tener a mano una linterna y una radio de pilas secas o evitar a toda costa circular con el automóvil en un lugar anegado de agua pueden ser consejos muy útiles si un ciudadano tiene que hacer frente a un temporal. 

El otoño está ya a la vuelta de la esquina y en esa estación del año son frecuentes las lluvias sorpresivas y torrenciales. Es el tiempo de la comúnmente conocida como 'gota fría'. Un fenómeno meteorológico que se suele repetir año tras año y que pone a prueba la capacidad de las ramblas murcianas. El pasado verano la riada provocada en Águilas por una fuerte tormenta -que llegó a descargar más de 80 litros por metro cuadrado en apenas dos horas- anegó el municipio y provocó cuantiosos daños materiales. 

La Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura (CHS) ha invertido este año 3,4 millones de euros -algo menos de los más de 4,2 millones del pasado año- para acondicionar hasta catorce torrenteras con el fin de que estén preparadas para que desagüen en caso de un episodio de 'gota fría'. El Comisario de Agua adjunto de la CHS, José Carlos González, asegura que han actuado en los cauces de mayor riesgo, pero reconoce que esta labor «no es garantía de fiabilidad total, porque la 'gota fría' es impredecible». 

La lorquina rambla de Los Arcos, la aguileña torrentera de Los Estrechos o el cartagenero barranco de Ponce son solo algunas de las catorce zonas en las que la CHS ha trabajado este año de cara al otoño. Eran las más urgentes. El litoral aglutina la mayor parte de estas actuaciones, desarrolladas con fondos propios de la Confederación. «Las zonas costeras son muy propicias a precipitaciones muy intensas», razona González. Las tareas se han centrado principalmente en la limpieza y descontaminación de ramblas, la eliminación de cañas y dragado de depósitos, la restauración de cauces o la protección de márgenes. 

A expensas de estos trabajos, la CHS se guarda en la manga otro listado con una veintena de actuaciones menos urgentes, que se han solicitado al Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino y que en estos momentos se encuentran en trámites en Madrid. Entre ellas figura, por ejemplo, la limpieza y mejora de la rambla del PalmeFernando Belda, delegado en Murcia de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet), afirma que el otoño es la estación en la que se acumula más lluvia, pero recuerda que la 'gota fría' no se puede predecir. «Para que se produzca este fenómeno deben concurrir tres ingredientes: aire frío en niveles medio altos, aire cálido en niveles bajos y aire húmedo en niveles bajos». Según explica Belda, las altas temperaturas vividas este verano solo influyen en uno de esos ingredientes, por lo que habrá que esperar a que entre el otoño para conocer qué nos deparará. 

El Colectivo Ecologista Rioja (CER) consideró ayer «sumamente grave» la modificación de la Ley de Agua que, según señala en un comunicado, «supone el desmantelamiento de las confederaciones hidrográficas». La organización apuntó que el Gobierno ha aprobado recientemente «un Real Decreto Ley por el cual se modifica la Ley de Aguas con el propósito de que Andalucía, Aragón y Cataluña puedan asumir la policía del dominio público hidráulico». Según explicó, «la modificación rompe con la gestión integral de las cuencas gestionadas hasta ahora por la confederaciones hidrográficas del Ministerio». 

Por ello, cree que es «sumamente grave esta medida, dado que es un paso fundamental para desmantelar las confederaciones hidrográficas». CER recordó que éstas «son importantes instrumentos, que garantizan una gestión integral de las cuencas hidrográficas y garantizan la unidad de las cuencas». Por contra, el colectivo ecologista señaló que «a partir de ahora la gestión se realizará de una forma más fraccionada y de acuerdo a los intereses de cada autonomía». 

El acuerdo del Consejo de Ministros dice que «en las cuencas hidrográficas intercomunitarias, el ejercicio de las funciones descritas en el apartado 2 del artículo 94 de la citada Ley de Aguas corresponderá a las comunidades autónomas que tengan prevista la competencia ejecutiva sobre las facultades de policía de dominio público hidráulico en sus Estatutos de Autonomía». 

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/94693

----------

